# Jahresabschlußtour



## Pan (6. Dezember 2002)

So, nun mal Butter bei die Fische:

==============================================
_Eingefügt von Rabbit am 18.12., 21:10Uhr_

*Zusammenfassung:*

TERMIN: Mo. 30.12.2002, 11:00 Uhr

TREFFPUNKT: Deisterparklatz "Nienstedter Pass"

KARTE:






*Teilnehmer:*
01. feeelix
02. felix
03. madbull
04. Quen
05. Pan himselfl 
06. Foxi
07. mischuwi
08. Gerrit
09. Rabbit (nicht mehr ganz sicher!)
==============================================


Wer macht mit??? Deister oder Süntel oder beides?

Terminlich fordert die Selbständigkeit bei mir allerdings ihren Tribut: muß/darf/will am 27.12. nochmal ran.

Aber da ihr ja alle frei habt und am WE zu viele Rotsocken unterwegs sind, wie wäre es mit Mo.,30.12. und/oder Di.,31.12.?
Meinetwegen auch noch "Neujahrsbiken" am 01.01.03 - wären dann wohl forumsweit die ersten aktiven Biker des neuen Jahres, hehehe...


----------



## mischuwi (6. Dezember 2002)

Da kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht, weil ich Sylvester voraussichtlich in Cuxhafen feiern werde. Ich weiß aber nicht, wann wir dahin fahren. Aber wenn wir es schaffen die Abschlusstour am 30.12. zu veranstalten, dann  werde ich einfach mal entscheiden, dass wir erst am 31.12. in'n Norden schüsseln.

Ich sage jetzt einfach mal: Am 30.12. wäre ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (6. Dezember 2002)

Ich weiss leider noch nicht, ob ich zu Weihnachten in meine Heimat fahre, oder in die meiner Freundin (Bremen) ...

.. im zweiten Fall waere ich gerne dabei, im ersten Fall wahrscheinlich eher noch nicht zurueck.


----------



## foxi (6. Dezember 2002)

und hoffentlich habs Schuhe geputzt gehabt ?
(Schnipp)
das ist doch ein Wort mein lieber Pan, bin allzeit bereit für alle Schandtaten die du so drauf hast egal wann und wo bin dabei 
Evtl. wollt ich auch noch in der Woche vor Weihnachten im Deister/Süntel ne Runde drehen.
So werd mich gleich mal aufs Bike schwingen um die Nienburger-RockyMountains abzugrasen zum Nightride


----------



## Quen (6. Dezember 2002)

Ich sag' auch einfach mal zu - was den Tag betrifft bin ich flexibel, da ich eh Urlaub habe! 

Mal schauen ob ich es schaffe Felix zu mobilisieren...


----------



## felixthewolf (6. Dezember 2002)

hi

ich bin auch dabei egal wann!(hab ferien)
aber zum termin am 1.1. ihr wisst dass man mit restalkohol auch nicht biken sollte?!

deswegen wäre abschlussbiken wohl sinnvoller.

bis dann, felix


----------



## Pan (6. Dezember 2002)

Ähhh,...mir kommts grad in den Sinn....

...Montag is doch Ruhetag am Annaturm, gelle???!!! Und den Glühwein sollten wir uns eigentlich gönnen können, so zum Jahreswechsel, oder?!!

...Dienstach is Sülwester...obwohl, leg ich persönlich nich unbedingt meine Priorität drauf...

...also doch besser Samstag, 28.12., 11:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass.

Einwände, Vorschläge Meinungen???!!!

PS: Hanseaten und weiter nördlich angesiedeltes Gesocks kann schon Freitag bei mir aufschlagen. Sonntag wäre auch noch ne Ausnüchterungstour denkbar...


----------



## Quen (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Ähhh,...mir kommts grad in den Sinn....
> 
> ...Montag is doch Ruhetag am Annaturm, gelle???!!! Und den Glühwein sollten wir uns eigentlich gönnen können, so zum Jahreswechsel, oder?!!*


Na und?

Also ich bin eh kein Freund von Pausen (und schon gar nicht bei diesen Temperaturen zur Zeit)...


----------



## Rabbit (6. Dezember 2002)

Moin!

Also mir ist's eigentlich auch gleich, obwohl Sylvester im Deister ja auch mal ganz reizvoll wäre.
Und den Glühwein können wir doch nach der Tour auch selber ganz schnell warm machen (und dann auch die Mischung selber bestimmen ) 
Zudem hätte ich dann jetzt auch Silvester schon was vor und müßte nicht allein Zuhause die Wunderkerzen abrennen lassen 

Also ich tendiere fast zur Sylvester/Neujahrsvariante. So könnten wir 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen: Jahresabschlußtour 2002 und Anbiken bzw. Kick-Off-Veranstaltung 2003 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Hattrick (7. Dezember 2002)

28.12. ist ok. Sylvester geht nicht, und am 1.1. werde ich aus "organisatorischen" Gründen temporär zur Verfügung tehen.

mit anderen Worten: 
Schon überredet, meine Teilnahme wird sich kaum verhindern lassen.


----------



## Pan (10. Dezember 2002)

Also Montag, 30.12., 11:00 Uhr, Nienstedter Pass...


...oder wie???!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (10. Dezember 2002)

Bin dabei! 
(Oder ist's vielleicht doch zu kalt)


----------



## mischuwi (11. Dezember 2002)

Wir fahren jetzt auch erst am Sylvestermorgen nache Küste hin. 

Also wenn es bei dem Termin am 30.12. bleibt bin ich auch dabei!!!


----------



## Gerrit (13. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Nach monatelanger Hektik am Bau (SCH****-Maurer...), kalten Nächten im Mobilheim (so 2° im Schlaf-"zimmer") und ewiger Bike- und Crossabstinenz würde ich mich denn doch auch mal wieder im Deister sehen lassen wollen.... Wie hoch-weit-stressig soll's denn werden? Is abba auch egal, irgendwie muss man ja mal wieder in' Quark kommen  Wenn's beim 30. bleibt, bin ich dabei!

Bis denne,
Gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Moin!
> 
> Wenn's beim 30. bleibt, bin ich dabei!
> ...


Nee, das glaub ich jetzt nicht! 

Schön zu hören, daß Du noch unter den Lebenden weilst!

Freu mich schon dich auch mal wiederzusehen !

Und mit der Kondition, da kannst Du dich auf mich verlassen, die ist bei mir auch ziemlich im Keller 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## feeelix (13. Dezember 2002)

nun will ich doch auch mal mitteilen, dass ich diesen thread schon eine weile verfolge und mir den termin jetzt am 30. dezember so von 11 bis 16 uhr eingetragen habe.

ich darf doch mit?

die tage müsste ich in braunschweig sein und käme dann halt rüber. bin immer gespannt auf neue reviere.

gruß derzeit aus düsseldorf

feeelix


----------



## helgeg (13. Dezember 2002)

ha feeelix erwischt.

meine heimattour entwickelt sich schon und du ?

wir sehen uns am sa. zum saufen

helgeg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kukuxumusu (13. Dezember 2002)

Bin leider anne Küste, von daher bin ikke nicht dabei.


ABer ich wünsche den jherren recht viel Freude




Gruss


BERND


----------



## gage_ (14. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Ihr,

bei mir steht nun fest, dass ich vom 26/27.12. - 04.01. in der Heimat sein werde, und somit nicht teilnehmen kann. Euch aber viel Vergnuegen 

Gregor.


----------



## feeelix (18. Dezember 2002)

hallo?
























halloooooooooooo!



sagt mal, steht der termin jetzt?: 30. dezember um 11:00 uhr am nienstedter (oder nienst*ä*dter?) pass?

wo ist der treffpunkt genau? kann einer mal den nächsten ort nennen, den man in 'nen routenplaner eingeben kann?

und wer ist alles dabei? wieviele?

ich muss am samstag nämlich wissen, ob ich mein rad aus düsseldorf mit in den weihnachts-"urlaub" nehme oder nicht.

gruß und danke! noch aus düsseldorf

feeelix


----------



## Rabbit (18. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Feeeeeeeeeeelix!

Ich habe Pan's ersten Beitrag aktualisiert und eine Karte eingefügt! 

cu,
Harry


----------



## feeelix (18. Dezember 2002)

thanks a lot!

in 'nen routenplaner muss man übrigens "31848 Nienstedt" eingeben. es gibt so sechs oder acht nienstedts.

114 km wären es von mir in bs dorthin.

und wer kommt nun alles?

ich stachte mal 'nen lautdurchzählversuch!

_*aaans*_

gruuuß

feeelix


----------



## felixthewolf (18. Dezember 2002)

hi jungs ich weiss zwar immer nich nicht wann und auch noch nicht ob mein bike bis dahin fertig ist, aber ich will mit!

also

!Zwoa!  

bis dann!

felix (mit kurzem eeeeeeee)


----------



## madbull (18. Dezember 2002)

Hey, Supi, meine Lieblingszahl!

3

Bis denne also...

Me&MyBluey


----------



## feeelix (18. Dezember 2002)

man hat es janz oben eingefügen getan gehabt!

30. dezember um 11 uhr! siehe janz oben!



feeelix (mit drei "e")

ps: mach dein rad feddisch! hast doch weihnachten zeit zwischen den mahlzeiten, oder?


----------



## Quen (18. Dezember 2002)

bin dabei


----------



## Pan (19. Dezember 2002)

...Quen war wohl vier, hier kommt Teilnehmer



5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (19. Dezember 2002)

Pan... war wohl fünf , hier kommt Teilnehmer 

 *6*


----------



## mischuwi (20. Dezember 2002)

Versteht sich von selber, dass ich dabei bin!!!!

Und somit sind wir der (Bike-) Reiter

SIEBEN


----------



## Pan (20. Dezember 2002)

Von Euch keiner dabei??? 

Btw: Was wollen wir denn fahren? 
Tricky or not?
Long distance?


----------



## Gerrit (20. Dezember 2002)

...abba ich komm' trotzdem!!! 

Bis denn,
Gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Von Euch keiner dabei??? *


Naja, wenn Du unseren wilden Stier, der sich bereits die Startnummer 3 gesichert hatte, nicht zu den Eskimos zählst, dann würde ich gerne wissen, auf wessen Zusage Du noch wartest?!
Gibt's denn nun schon einen ESK-Aussenposten in Skandinavien?! 

Meine Teilnahme steht mittlerweile leider auf eher wackligen Beinen. Da meine holde (Ex) ja mittlerweile auch wieder in das Berufsleben eingetreten ist und sie währende der Probezeit keinen Urlaub bekommt werde ich wohl am 31.12. bei meinem Sohn sein müssen. Der KiGa hat ja sowohl am 24.12. als auch 31.12. geschlossen, während diese Tage für andere Berufstätige halt zumindest ein halber Arbeitstag sind.

Also, schauen wir mal!

BTW: Ich habe die Teilnehmerliste bereits schon kürzlich in das Eröffnungstopic eingefügt 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Pan (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Der KiGa hat ja sowohl am 24.12. als auch 31.12. geschlossen,... *




...mag ja sein. 

Wir fahren doch aber am 30.12.!!


----------



## feeelix (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


genau. außerdem gibt es doch kindersitze für's rad, oder? 

@ pan: meinst du, es brächte was, diese tour in die last-minute-liste einzusetzen? diese tat sollte dir als "thread opener" vergönnt sein, finde ich.

@ gerrit: kannst du nicht bis acht zählen? duckundwegrenn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gruß

feeelix


----------



## foxi (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Btw: Was wollen wir denn fahren?  *



na Mountenbike denk ich und wenn das Wetter mitspielt die Heavy Trails 
ansonsten tüftel doch mal was aus wo ordentliche "hm" zusammenkommen damit uns auch warm ums Gemüt wird egal ob mit Glühwein oder ohne


----------



## Pan (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von feeelix _
> *@ pan: meinst du, es brächte was, diese tour in die last-minute-liste einzusetzen? diese tat sollte dir als "thread opener" vergönnt sein, finde ich.*



Erledigt!! 




> _Original geschrieben von feeelix _
> *@ gerrit: kannst du nicht bis acht zählen? duckundwegrenn
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (20. Dezember 2002)

...und diese Pisa-Geschichte bezog sich auf schulpflichtige Kinder. So, und ich bin Student.....   

Gibt's den Wegrennsmiley eigentlich auch auf nem bike??????


cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## feeelix (20. Dezember 2002)

pan, was heißt "wenn das wetter mitspielt"???

entweder ist es dir nachher zu kalt oder zu nass, was?

und ich karre mein rad umsonst durch die gegend, was!

nee nee, so geht das nicht.

es wird gebiket, auch wenn's schneit! (hey das reimt sich ja!)basta!



gruß

feeelix (der jetzt noch die letzten handgriffe im büro erledigt ...)


----------



## Pan (20. Dezember 2002)

...biken wir!!!

"Wenn das Wetter..." bezog nicht auf persönliche Befindlichkeiten (heiße ich Hase, oder was??), sondern auf den Zustand der Trails:

Isses nass und schmierig und schifft in einer Tour von oben kann man z.B. den "Grenzweg" und "Frankweg" nicht fahren ohne eine erhebliche Beeinträchtigung seiner motorischen Fähigkeiten zu riskieren.


----------



## feeelix (20. Dezember 2002)

ach soooooooooooooo!

alles klaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!

feeelix (man ich komm nich zum arbeiten hier!)


----------



## Rabbit (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von feeelix _
> *pan, was heißt "wenn das wetter mitspielt"???
> *


Das Zitat war zwar von foxi, macht aber nix, dafür kommt jetzt die Maus ... ach nee, der Hase 

@pan: Klar wird ja am 30 gefahren. Aber das würde folgendes bedeuten. Wenn auch ich am 30. mitfahre, so müßte ich natürlich am selben Tag noch wieder zurück nach HH. Am 31. hieße es dann sehr früh aufstehen, da ich ja bereits spätestens um 8:00h bei meiner Frau in Eppendorf sein muß. Und bei der momentanen Wetterlage hier oben im Norden muß ich mit mindestens 1,5 Std. Fahrzeit von Ahrensburg nach HH-Eppendorf kalkulieren.
Fahre ich jedoch gar nicht mit, so kann ich den Lütten ja schon am 30. zu mir holen und dann gemütlich mit ihm zusammen am 31. ausschlafen (was das bei 'nem 3,5 jährigen etwa heißt, weißt Du sicher  ).
Also, ich überlege noch, mal sehen wie das Wetter wird


----------



## Hattrick (22. Dezember 2002)

ich werde erst am 29.12. abends wissen ob es paßt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (28. Dezember 2002)

So, wie siehts den nu aus in unseren geliebten Deister-Revier
Sind schon Erkundungstrupps unterwegs gewesen ? Sind die Trails fahrbar ? 
Schätze mal das Eis wird sich schon grösstenteils verpflüchtigt haben aber bestimmt  noch alles matschig und rutschig.

@Pan: Wann ist den bei Dir Abfahrt zum Nienstädter Pass bzw. wann kann ich bei Dir auf der Matte stehen ??

@Giant69: Was ist mit Dir Am Arbeiten oder verweilst Du an der Küste ? Ansonsten kann ich dich mitnehmen


----------



## Pan (28. Dezember 2002)

Eis is wech, büschen Matsch (ergibt ne weiche Landung, hehehe)und jede Menge Eisbruch (Holz) - also fahrbar.

Abfahrt 10:20 Uhr

Wechselklamotten!!!!!! 
Oder ihr macht mein Auto sauber.....


----------



## Rabbit (28. Dezember 2002)

Mist, mein Lütter hat schon wieder Fieber! Und vermutlich wird er das auch morgen noch haben. Und dann kann er Montag auch nicht in den KiGa. Meine Ex vermutet Windpocken, da er im Gesicht ein zwei kleine Pusteln hat.
Also rechnet mal nicht mit mir und Meik, dem es dadurch leider auch nicht vergönnt sein wird den Jahresabschluß im Deister zu fahren.
Dafür waren wir aber heute mit Beppo, Tobias, Doris und kukuxumsu - der den Jahreswechsel in Scharbeutz verbringt - eine schöne Runde in Timmendorfer Strand und Umgebung unterwegs!

So, ich werde morgen nach dem Mittag nochmal hier Bericht erstatten. Vielleicht ist ja alles auch nur ein Fehlalarm und der Lütte ist morgen wieder top fit! *hoff*

Bis denn,
Harry


----------



## Quen (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Abfahrt 10:20 Uhr
> 
> Wechselklamotten!!!!!!
> Oder ihr macht mein Auto sauber..... *


Kommt ihr mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt? 

Wann ist denn nun Treffpunkt am Pass, 10:30 h oder 11 h?


----------



## Pan (29. Dezember 2002)

Is um 11:00 Uhr am Pass!!

Jaaaa, wir kommen motorsiert, weil Anfahrt und Rückfahhrt zum Pass sind für uns 16 km*2=32 zzgl. Deistertour...das würde "Alte Herren" wohl doch etwas überfordern....

CU


----------



## Pan (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Mist, mein Lütter hat schon wieder Fieber*



Uhhh, *******!!!

Von Herzen gute Besserung dem Kleinen!! 

Schlafplätze werden dennoch hoffnungsvoll freigehalten.


----------



## Pan (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Is um 11:00 Uhr am Pass!!
> 
> Jaaaa, wir kommen motorsiert, weil Anfahrt und Rückfahhrt zum Pass sind für uns 16 km*2=32 zzgl. Deistertour...das würde "Alte Herren" wie uns wohl doch etwas überfordern....
> ...


----------



## Pan (29. Dezember 2002)

Komm grad von `ner Feier!!


----------



## foxi (29. Dezember 2002)

nun oute Dich mal, was wolltest Du uns noch mitteilen 
Bin dann kurz nach 10:00 bei Dir, brauchen mein Radl nicht umladen fahre dann selbst zum Trefpunkt Dir hinterher.
@Rabbit: Steck Dich nicht an   von mir auch gute Besserung für den lütten. Hoffe Du(Ihr) seit morgen doch noch Dabei


----------



## Rabbit (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Komm grad von `ner Feier!! *


Ist das ein Unterschied zu sonst?! 
Na, dann mal auch dir gute Besserung  

So, ich habe gerade mit meiner (Ex) telefoniert. Der Lütte hat leider immer noch ein wenig Fieber.
Ich werde also *nicht* kommen können!
Ich freue mich aber schon auf den Saisonauftakt im Deister.

Bis denn,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (29. Dezember 2002)

moin!

um einen ausgleich zu den eintrudelnden absagen zu schaffen, will ich noch einmal sagen, dass ich anreisen und mitfahren werde!

schönen tach noch.

bis morgen

gruß aus braunschweig

feeelix


----------



## madbull (29. Dezember 2002)

...  so kanns kommen...    

... die 3 ist wieder frei und Pan's Jever-Kasten lebt einen Tag länger...

So ein SCH...  !!!!   

Aber wie Harry schon sagte: Wir sehen uns spätestens zum Saisonbeginn!!

Bis denne also und  ,

Der Blaue Reiter.


----------



## Hattrick (29. Dezember 2002)

Sorry bei mir funzt es leider nicht, das renovieren dauert länger als erwartet  
Trotzdem: VIEL SPASS bei den "Matschie Trails"


----------



## foxi (29. Dezember 2002)

Ich nicht, könnt mir nichts schlimmeres vorstellen 
Schaadee warum machst nicht Nachtschicht und kommst halt morgen trotzdem mit. Schlafen kannst hinterher.
Nee Spass beiseite fall nicht von der Leiter und guten Rutsch - äh wie wa das nu gemeint


----------



## foxi (30. Dezember 2002)

Hi all
Aaarrgghh, komm gerade wieder rein war mit meinen Hund draussen gassi gehen. Wetter ist einfach grausig schon stundenlanger Dauerregen 
Naja, werd aber trotzdem mich gleich ins Auto schwingen und Richtung Deister abdüsen (hoff das bei euch das Wetter etwas besser ist) Ob ich fahren werd entscheide ich Vorort, meine Regenklamotten sind nämlich nicht die besten und halten keinen Stundenlangen Dauereinsatz durch.
@Alternative: Zur Not machen wir halt nen Frühschoppen
oder helfen Heinz beim von der Leiter rutschen


----------



## Gerrit (30. Dezember 2002)

Moin Loide,
hier schneit das, und zwar richtig! Losfahren werd' ich trotzdem, wenn nix derbes im Verkehrsfunk in Sachen Glätte und A7 kommt. 
Meine Telefonnummer ist  01797978429.
Wenn ich bis 11:15 nicht da bin, kann ja mal wer durchklingeln....

Bis (hoffentlich) dann,
Gerrit


----------



## Pan (30. Dezember 2002)

Geilgeilgeil!!

*Regen ohne Ende*

Da können wir uns heute mal so richtig wieder einsauen!!! 

ätt Foxi: Regenklamotten kriegste von mir!!!

ätt Gerrit: Mudcatcher, you know!!?? 
Bis gleich


----------



## feeelix (30. Dezember 2002)

"grübel grübel und studier, fahr ich hin oder bleib ich hier? ..."

guten morgen!

kann mal einer von den vor-ort-wohnenden sich realistisch äußern zur wetterlage im deister!?

hier in braunschweig ist es z. b. auch am gießen seit ca. mitternacht. und denn silvester erkältet im bett liegen muss ich nicht wirklich ...

und für 'nen frühschoppen würde ich heute - ehrlich gesagt - nicht die 91 km auto fahren wollen ...

ok ok ok ... gerade noch den post von pan gelesen ... ich mach mich fertig und komme. ******* warum tue ich mir das an?

bis gleich

feeelix


----------



## felixthewolf (30. Dezember 2002)

also hier am rande von hannover (ca.15km Luftlinie zum pass) schüttet es wie aus kannen!!!
temperatur: 4° (also nicht so warm wie unter der bettdecke)
in barsinghausen sind es unter 3°

mal sehen was quen zum wetter sagt, der wohnt noch 7km näher am deister...

mein prob ist nur dass ich keinerlei vernünftige regensachen hab und man bei diesen wetterverhältnissen eigentlich eher mit nem neopreenanzug starten sollte.

aber vielleicht reisst ja gleich der himmel auf, sobald die ersten ins auto steigen.

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (30. Dezember 2002)

Hier wirds Wetter schon besser nur noch leichtes nieseln, ich nehms mit zum Deister. Bis gleich


----------



## feeelix (30. Dezember 2002)

also ich stehe jetzt quasi zumindest erst einmal auf.

um 9.30 uhr müsste ich laut routenplaner hier los, um um 11.00 uhr dort zu sein. bis 9.30 uhr tut sich hier ja sicher noch etwas.

feeelix


----------



## Pan (30. Dezember 2002)

Feeelix, was heißt "tut sich ja hier noch was"???

entweder ist es dir nachher zu kalt oder zu nass, was?

und ich karre mein rad umsonst durch die gegend, was!

nee nee, so geht das nicht.

es wird gebiket, auch wenn's schneit! (hey das reimt sich ja!)basta!



gruß

Pan (der jetzt noch die letzten handgriffe am Bike erledigt ...)


----------



## feeelix (30. Dezember 2002)

lach!

hast ja recht! meine worte. mist. grins.

esse gerade 'nen happen und trinke den kaffee, ohne den ich nicht biken kann, da ich nicht wach werde.

gebe dann vollgas. rad ist schon im auto.

bis gleich.

feeelix


----------



## Quen (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von felixthewolf _
> *mal sehen was quen zum wetter sagt, der wohnt noch 7km näher am deister...*


**brrr**

Also, hier ist es kein Regen, hier ist's Schneeregen. Und zwar ein ziemlich starker.

Ich für meinen Teil werde schön in der warmen Wohnung bleiben und meine Rakete für 2003 vorbereiten.

*<Abmeldung>* 
- Sebastian
- Felix
*</Abmeldung>*

Euch trotzdem viel Spass - passt auf Euch auf und sichert Euch nicht noch ne Erkältung...


----------



## feeelix (30. Dezember 2002)

tztztz ...

also ich fahre JETZT los.

wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.

wehe, da ist keiner!!!

feeelix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (30. Dezember 2002)

oh... Gehrden, 10:18 Uhr.


----------



## RobBj123 (30. Dezember 2002)

Bin ich froh das ich heute arbeiten musste *lol*

Und Leute, wie wars...?


----------



## Quen (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Bin ich froh das ich heute arbeiten musste *lol*
> 
> Und Leute, wie wars...? *


Aus zuverlässiger Quelle habe ich erfahren, das Pan, Michael & Co. gar nicht im Deister waren. Sie sind lt. meines Informanten gleich zum Frühschoppen und sind dort eingeschneit...


----------



## madbull (30. Dezember 2002)




----------



## mischuwi (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *
> Aus zuverlässiger Quelle habe ich erfahren, das Pan, Michael & Co. gar nicht im Deister waren. Sie sind lt. meines Informanten gleich zum Frühschoppen und sind dort eingeschneit...  *




 DAS halte ich (und genauso Pan, foxi, feeelix, gerrit und Rainer) aber für ein ganz fieses Gerücht!

Wir sind nähmlich am heutigen vorletzten Tag des Jahres männlich 3h durch Regen, Sturm, Schlamm und Schnee gefahren. Ganz im Gegensatz zu zwei anscheinend etwas 'verweichlichten' Norddeutschen (und damit sind nicht die HHer gemeint   )

Kurzer telegraphischer Bericht:

- Pan hat uns über die matschigsten trail im Deister gejagt
- es hat abwechselnd geschneit und geregnet
- trotzdem gab es keine Stürze (auch wenn's schonmal knapp war, nicht war Pan...)
- auf den lediglich 30km sind min. 8 Bremsbeläge auf der Strecke geblieben und in einer schwarzen Soße an diversen Felgen runtergelaufen
- daraus resultierten dann auch teils erhebliche Bremsprobleme der 'Disk-Verneiner' (vor allem bei feeelix und mir)
- die Aufstiege im Schnee fühlten sich an, als ob man einen gefällten Baum hinter sich herzieht (dafür wurde einem nicht kalt!)
- am Ende gab es noch bei Rainer warmen Kaffee und lecker Apfelkuchen
- es hat einen tierischen Spass gemacht und ich werde sicherlich beim Saisonauftakt 2003 im Deister wieder dabei sein (egal bei welchem Wetter)

Eine genaue Streckenbeschreibung kann ich hier leider nicht geben. Da muss unser guide Pan ran! Wegen Unkundigkeit meinerseits.

Also in diesem Sinne allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2003.


----------



## Pan (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *
> Aus zuverlässiger Quelle habe ich erfahren, das Pan, Michael & Co. gar nicht im Deister waren. Sie sind lt. meines Informanten gleich zum Frühschoppen und sind dort eingeschneit...  *




...Du alter Sesselpupser!!!!  

Knapp 30km/750Hm haben wir abgerissen. Bei den Bedingungen - immerhin!!! Es war mörderisch - 2cm Neuschnee darunter 3cm Matschschicht, Schneeregen und Trails, die sich als kleine Sturzbäche präsentierten, erzeugten eine wahrhaft unheilige Melange wider die Bikes und Biker - es war göttlich: die nordöstliche (hannoversche) Seite des Deisters gezuckert mit einer mousseähnlichen Scheeschicht, die wie zäher Kleister das Vorwärtskommen erschwerte; auf der schaumburgischen Seite Dauerregen und Matsch ohne Ende. 

Und ALLE Lokalitäten hatten Ruhetag!!!!!!!!!! An dieser Stelle ganz besonderer Dank an Quen, der vehement den Montag als Tourtag verteidigte, und dann....naja, Schwamm drüber. :

Denke, allen die dabei waren, hats gefallen, oder???!!!

Ein "Hoch" übrigens auf Scheibenbremsen. Feeelix darf sich neue Felgen kaufen, weil die Befestigungsschrauben seiner V-Brakes die Felge ruiniert haben; Mischuwi und Gerrit sind diesem Schiksal nur knapp entronnen, die HS33 von Rainer konnte dem Schnee auch nicht 100%tig Paroli bieten - nur Foxi (naja, mit Gequitsche) und ich warn fein raus, hehehe.


----------



## Pan (30. Dezember 2002)

Vom Nienstedter Paß hoch zum Nordmannsturm
Trail runter zum NFV-Verbandsheim
Hoch zum Fernsehtutm
Trail runter nach Hohenbostel (mit Über-den-Lenker-Abstieg meinerseits - tschä, scheiß Schlamm, sonst fahr ich die Kante im Schlaf  ))
Über Walhalla hoch zum Kamm und weiter zur Teufelsbrücke
weiter hoch zur Heisterburg
Trail runter nach Feggendorf
über Wallmannhütte hoch zurück zum Paß.

Axo: ätt Gerrit - wieder fit???      (komm halt öfter vorbei; das wird schon wieder   Deine Spurrillen und Sprüche im Deister haben mir echt gefehlt  )


----------



## foxi (30. Dezember 2002)

Hi
war echt goil heut so dem Wetter zu trotzen Mann fühl ich mich gut 
Besonderes Dank geht an Pan der es mal wieder geschaft hat eine denkwürdige Tour aus dem Ärmel zu zaubern Was bestimmt nicht einfach war bei diesen Bedingungen.


----------



## Pan (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *- es hat einen tierischen Spass gemacht und ich werde sicherlich beim Saisonauftakt 2003 im Deister wieder dabei sein (egal bei welchem Wetter)*



...na dann also bis übermorgen!!! 

Hey Foxi, danke für Deine Bauchpinselei!! 

Aber Deine superschnell ins Netz gestellte Graphik is auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Danke!!! Bist ein ganz *GROSSER *


----------



## Gerrit (2. Januar 2003)

Moin!
Habe mich erstmals seit der To(rt)our wieder ausm Bett gequält  ....  Haha,
nee, hatte nur n büschn Muskelkater im Rücken (lag das am biken oder an dem Mädel...???). Es war jedenfalls RICHTIG geil! Endlich mal wieder ein bißchen fahrtechnischer Anspruch! 
@pan: Meine Fresse, du warts echt fix unterwegs....sogar bergab  !! Macht das dass bike oder das Alpentraining? Oder das Bier vom Vortag???? 
Das nächste Mal nehm' ich wohl mal wat zu essen mit....ohne Hungerast wär's noch  besser gewesen...

Nochmal ein fettes Lob an Pan für die geniale Tour! Und an Rainer für lecker Appelkuchen (machen wir jetzt jedes mal, oki??? )

Bis denne,

Gerrit (der sich neue Bremsbeläge kaufen geht.....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (3. Januar 2003)

moin!

bin wieder in düsseldorf bei meiner flatrate. über's handy habe ich mich doch nach möglichkeit zurückgehalten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tja. die felgen werden es doch wohl noch ein bisschen tun, oder? da kommen neue gummis auf die bremsen und damit hat's sich.  hat aber echt super gegriffen, dann so metall auf metall ...

MIR aber  geht es viel schlechter als meinen felgen! ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr das gemacht habt. ich hatte ja keinen bumscontainer dabei, um gleich nach der tour zu duschen und mich warm umzuziehen ... grins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mir blieb nur eine rast bei mcdoof auf meiner fahrt nach kassel. und da war ich wohl doch etwas kalt geworden, trotz heizung auf volle pulle. habe also ziemlich verschnupft ins neue jahr gefeiert - aber immerhin doch bis 6 uhr früh. aber das wird schon wieder werden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hat auf jeden fall spaß gemacht! wirklich!

also gern mal wieder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




feeelix


----------

